# Is this a NEW 921 'feature'?



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Not sure if this has been reported before but....

This morning when I turned on the TV.. then my 921.. I had a blank screen. Nothing was being displayed (toggeed HD/ SD) even though the lights were on. There was a show being recoreded at the time so they may have something to do with it.

So basicly has anyone else seen this: Nothing being displayed to the monitor when you turn on your 921 when there is a show being recorded.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Display device? Connection type? 

I've had several reports this week that may be similar to this, but need to know the above.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Paradox-sj said:


> Not sure if this has been reported before but....
> 
> This morning when I turned on the TV.. then my 921.. I had a blank screen. Nothing was being displayed (toggeed HD/ SD) even though the lights were on. There was a show being recoreded at the time so they may have something to do with it.
> 
> So basicly has anyone else seen this: Nothing being displayed to the monitor when you turn on your 921 when there is a show being recorded.


I have seen this. It is if you are using the DVI output on the 921, and your TV is off. When/If the 921 does its reboot overnight and there and the TV doesnt respond to the DVI requests, the 921 shows a blank screen.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sam - you're saying that the nightly reboot causes this because the television isn't on when the 921 is rebooting?


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I've seen this when you turn on the 921 while it's recording an OTA program. It shows something like "066-17" in the banner, then the screen goes blank. It doesn't freeze up or anything, and the guide works fine when you pull it up.

This is on component output to a Hitachi RPTV

L211HECD-N
120B
F052

Brad


----------



## WireUp (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen this happen when recording satellite programming. Blank screen but the recording finishes fine.

DVI to a Samsung HLN617W

Boot Version: 140B
Flash Version: F052
SW Version: L211HECD-N

Dish 500, DP-Twin


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

My 921 is connected via compnet to a Sony GWII and it was a scheduled M-F recording on a SD sat channel. 

The scheduled recording finished fine but I had to unplug the 921 to get the output working again.


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

Paradox-sj said:


> Not sure if this has been reported before but....
> 
> This morning when I turned on the TV.. then my 921.. I had a blank screen. Nothing was being displayed (toggeed HD/ SD) even though the lights were on. There was a show being recoreded at the time so they may have something to do with it.
> 
> So basicly has anyone else seen this: Nothing being displayed to the monitor when you turn on your 921 when there is a show being recorded.


Not sure whether this is related or still a problem, but with L188 I was advised not to turn off the 921 while tuned to an OTA digital channel. It wanted to boot up to the satellite channels and would become confused. The screen would be blank and you'd have to boot again. I was advised by Dish to tune to a satellite channel before powering off. This seemed to work.


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

This bug happens to me everytime I turn the TV on while it is recording an OTA channel. Blank screen and an initial banner saying unknown recording. I can however go to the guide or DVR screen and then to another channel or the channel that is being recorded. The OTA program does record fine with the proper labeling.


----------

